# Manning, SC Male, Cream and Black gorgeous



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Manning, SC | Zeus
  
   
*Zeus
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Manning, SC *

Large • Adult • Male 

    

Im kinda nervous all the time. Im new to this place an im not use to the smiles and attention and so much love that every one is giving me. They do say that im very sweet and have came along way. I was living on the streets and brought into animal control and the next thing i know im at the shelter being loved and shown more attention then ive ever been shown. I would really love a place to call home. 

Open to the Public: Tuesday through Saturday; 9am to 3pm DOB: December of 2009








July 9, 2011, 12:43 pm


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## King James (May 28, 2011)

Anybody heard anything more about Zeus? I'm about 30 minutes from Manning. I've been thinking about giving a place to call home until a permanent home can be found.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

King James said:


> Anybody heard anything more about Zeus? I'm about 30 minutes from Manning. I've been thinking about giving a place to call home until a permanent home can be found.


Your best bet is to contact the shelter directly, or, since he isn't far from you, drive out and meet him. 
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

King James, have you contacted the shelter about Zeus yet?


----------



## King James (May 28, 2011)

deblewellen said:


> King James, have you contacted the shelter about Zeus yet?


I left a message. Hopefully I'll hear back from them Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## King James (May 28, 2011)

They left a message on my phone today. I'll have to remember to call back during lunch tomorrow since I can't take my phone inside where I work. They didn'y say much other than they were calling back about Zeus.


----------



## King James (May 28, 2011)

I just got off the phone with the shelter. Zeus is currently at a foster home and is not is danger of being euthenized.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Is he with rescue or being fostered through the shelter's program?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

He is at our clubs presidents house


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

hunterisgreat said:


> He is at our clubs presidents house


Doesn't really answer my question  The reason I ask is because being fostered through a shelter program is still at some risk vs being fostered with a rescue organization.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> Doesn't really answer my question  The reason I ask is because being fostered through a shelter program is still at some risk vs being fostered with a rescue organization.


I don't know how all that works


----------



## King James (May 28, 2011)

He is with a rescue from the way she explained it to me. I did specifically ask if he is at risk. She said "no" and explained it to me.


----------

